# 'Twelve Days of Halloween' Song Climbing the Charts!!!



## Eric Monster (Oct 16, 2008)

So there are only a few days left until Halloween. Halloween is only one day, but we celebrate it all month, and on this awesome forum- all year. 

Imagine 'Twelve Days of Halloween'. How cool would that be? I wrote at song about just that; called ''Twelve Days of Halloween'- yep, you guessed it, like the Christmas song. 

If you have kids or little brothers and sisters in the 'trick-or-treating' age, take a minute to listen to it. This song is actually climbing the iTunes charts. Last time I checked (10-23-08) it was number 64. Not bad for an Indie musician with competitors such as Disney and Nickelodeon. I am kind of excited because I am an independant artist and recorded the album in my old bedroom on Pro Tools. If you'd like to support Indie musicians like myself, give it a listen from the link below; then click on one of the pumpkins with a Santa hat: 
http://www.creepy-music.com . 

WARNING: This is a kids Halloween song.- So don't expect any heavy metal with 'Nooshi'


----------

